# Estimating and Tendering for Construction Work



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم هذا الكتاب القيم
http://hotfile.com/dl/81026895/7812bff/thutrang88.softarchive.net.0750658649.rar.html


----------



## يسرى191 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

كتاب ممتاز بارك الله فيك و سلمت يداك الف الف شكر


----------



## م_هبه (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ممندس 2000 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا و جزاك الله 100000000 خير


----------



## Jamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م الفا (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب جارى تحميله


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز


----------



## mustafasas (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا.

تم نسخ رابط الموضوع الى الموسوعة الهندسية - كل ما يخص الكميات والتسعير ( رقم المشاركة : [*38* (*permalink*)] ) مع إضافة صورة الكتاب وإسم المشارك الأصلي على النحو التالي:


*Estimating and Tendering for Construction *
*Work*​ 



 

على الرابط:
http://hotfile.com/dl/81026895/7812b...58649.rar.html​ 

المشاركة الأصلية: ابو فدوى ويمنى.
على الرابط*permalink* ​


----------



## أبو قصي... (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

شكرا لمجهوداتكم الموقرة ...ولكن الرابط لا يعمل... برجاء تجديده لآنني محتاج لهذا الكتاب ...

دمتم بخير...


----------



## mohammedsharaby (10 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أبو قصي... (12 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة الكرام ... الرجاء تجديد الرابط...

مشكورين


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (15 يوليو 2011)

*ممكن رفع الملف جزاك الله خير 
الرابط لايعمل*​


----------



## ENG.SUFYAN (21 يوليو 2011)

friends u can find the book hear
http://www.4shared.com/get/ySG5hYvB/estimating_and_tendering.html


----------



## أبو قصي... (24 يوليو 2011)

جزيت خيرا بشمهندس سفيان .... ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك....


----------



## mojtaba06 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بارک الله
احسنتم


----------



## mojtaba06 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بارک الله


----------

